# Belkin F5D6001 v3 RTL8180L chipset

## nick.be

I saw it had a RTL8180L chipset, and got the drivers from the realtek site.

I edited the makefile, although it wasn't needed.

```
$ make

$ make install

$ insmod rtl8180_24x

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/rtl8180_24x.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/rtl8180_24x.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

```

The sources were for gcc 3.x and kernel 2.4.x

I have no idea what i'm doing wrong.

The card works in windows.Last edited by nick.be on Wed Nov 10, 2004 1:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nick.be

got this in my /proc/pci

```
  Bus  1, device   8, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: PCI device 1799:6001 (Belkin) (rev 32).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=32.Max Lat=64.

      I/O at 0xc000 [0xc0ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdb000000 [0xdb0000ff].
```

----------

## silva

I have the same chip set and got it to work in 2.6.1-rc1 with a SiS900 drivers,

I never could get it to work on under 2.4.23 Kernel. I wish I could tell you what it was that I read that pointed me in that direction, or did differently with the kernel 2.6 but I can't quite remember. 

It works fine now.

----------

## nick.be

I read in the readme of the driver it supported multiple modes, the standard adhoc and infrastructure mode, and also AP mode (with the 1.5 drivers I downloaded from the realtek site).

Is this mode the same thing as Host AP mode you have with prism 2/2,5/3 cards, being, you can run this card as the AP side, and let multiple other wireless cards connect to it in infrastructure mode ?

----------

## nick.be

anyone ?

----------

## nick.be

tried to get some more information about the card

```
$ lspci -vv

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin: Unknown device 6001 (rev 20)

   Subsystem: Belkin: Unknown device 6001

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort-   MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 32 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), cache line size 08

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

   Region 1: Memory at db000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

It says rev 20 in stead of 30, dunno what that's supposed to mean. [/code]

----------

## nick.be

Problem solved, great card! AP mode is a really handy feature. Same as the Host AP function on a prism 2/2.5/3 card.

Basically the belkin card doesn't respond well to the detection feature in the driver.

You have to adjust the following line in r8180_pci_init.c

```
//----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

// PCI Device_ID table

//----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

static struct pci_device_id rtl8180_pci_id_tbl[] = {

   { 0x1799, 0x6001, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 0 },

   {0,},

};
```

where it says 0x6001 you fill in the product id of your belkin card (6001/6020/...)

Now you just insmod rtl8180_24x and it will find the device.

----------

## tucolino

 *nick.be wrote:*   

> Problem solved, great card! AP mode is a really handy feature. Same as the Host AP function on a prism 2/2.5/3 card.
> 
> Basically the belkin card doesn't respond well to the detection feature in the driver.
> 
> You have to adjust the following line in r8180_pci_init.c
> ...

 

did you get it to work with kernel 2.6?

thanks 

tuco

----------

## SinoTech

Well, I've also interested on how to get it to work. I bought it for my mother so she can use my internet connection too and I found that's a good new hobby for her (She don't have a lot in the moment).

Now first I tried with windows, but there the card is able to find my router but it won't connect. So second one I've tried with linux. I've tried alot of things (Various driver, ...). The last I've done is using "ndiswrapper" to use the windows driver. But with it I got the same problem as with windows itself. I can use "iwlist scan" to get informations about my network, but it still won't connect. Even if I try to set the parameters manually using "iwconfig ..." the parameters weren't set  :Sad:  .

Thanks in advance

SinoTech

----------

## djsmiley2k

There is no need to do any of this. Shame no one checked portage for the rtl8180 package eh?

emerge that and it tells you to add about 5 files to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.xx

Do this, then reboot or modprobe the modules.

then continue with the iwconfig commands. However if your setting this up staticlly in something/wireless you need to enter the key in the form:

key xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx

NOT as in some guides:

key "s:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

----------

## j0nnyr0773n

When you emerge rtl8180 how to you install and use the drivers after that?

-=j0nnyr0773n=-

----------

